# Guitar players in Poland at the train station



## ibex.nubian (May 27, 2010)

Probably this will be off topic but anyway recently I spotted this link [1] on the internet. The guys are pretty skillful guitar players but completely unknown in the art society here, pity.. Anyway I was just wondering how does it look like in Australia, are there many performers like them out there? I remember, being in Barcelona, some street performers as well and to be honest I think they add some value to the city vibe. So, how it is in.. Sydney, Perth, Melbourne... ?
Cheers

[1] aha, I'm not allowed (because I'm a new member) to post any links here, so I if you're interested just look up for "Gitarzyści Katowice - dworzec/ Guitarists in Katowice" on the YouTube


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hey,

I saw a few performers like that here in Australia. For example, there was one in Sydney who used to get on trains, play and then getting some money. To me it looks like begging and I am not a big fan of it. Although, many of these guys have really good skills.


----------



## ibex.nubian (May 27, 2010)

Hi there,
I will not agree with the term "begging" in this particular case, because none of them asks for the money. But I know what You mean by saying that there are some guys who plays in (where I live) trams and afterwards they're asking for a penny. Anyway, I don't know how it is in Australia, but here the term "begging" can be associated with Roma's (people from Romania) who are always hugry for your money and sometimes they can be really importunate.
Anyway I myself some time ago have been practising playing piano and other instruments (sth around 10 years) and believe me to play the way those guys are playing, it takes a massive amounts of time and pracitce. Big respect for them.
Cheers



Dexter said:


> Hey,
> 
> I saw a few performers like that here in Australia. For example, there was one in Sydney who used to get on trains, play and then getting some money. To me it looks like begging and I am not a big fan of it. Although, many of these guys have really good skills.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There are street performers in Australia. For example - at Circular Quay in Sydney you can meet heaps of them. Aboriginals, jugglers, singers and other performers have their shows there on regular basis. They are kind of tourist attraction. They catch a lot of attention in here. 

Obviously, since my origin is Polish, I know Romanians... or should I rather call them Romanian Gypsies.


----------

